# DS #1015: Pokémon Diamond (USA)



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1675^^
*There are no roms or links to roms on GBAtemp, so please refrain from asking!*


----------



## lagman (Apr 21, 2007)

1st?

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 105 pages of comments, and I´m first?

Shame on you Pokéfreaks.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

real?


----------



## animalsex (Apr 21, 2007)

2nd


----------



## incinerator (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey first page, I'm gonna look for it now!


----------



## Balraj (Apr 21, 2007)

oh ho there it is


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 21, 2007)

This should make all these kids happy.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 21, 2007)

What?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 21, 2007)

PD IS GO!


----------



## adgloride (Apr 21, 2007)

Just downloaded this to see what its like.  Great game.  Too busy on it to post much.  PPOOOKKKKEEEMMMOOOONNNN!!!!


----------



## Intruder (Apr 21, 2007)

Edited my rom request...


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 21, 2007)

FUCKING YES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you Legacy!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

crazy finally here!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 21, 2007)

HOORAY!  Now we can start asking when Phantom Hourglass is going to come out.

So, when's phantom hourglass gonna come out?  Will it get dumped early?  Has it been leaked yet?  etc...


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 21, 2007)

yeyeye


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG yes, it is real...?


----------



## Jax (Apr 21, 2007)

Someone PM me with the link please. I gotta go to bed.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 21, 2007)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! My 100th Post is left here.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

Anybody wanna hook me up so i can up it to blackcats?


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 21, 2007)

soo how do u download O_O lol plz send a link


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 21, 2007)

plz pm to me too


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 21, 2007)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! My 100th Post is left here.


----------



## Huitz (Apr 21, 2007)

pm plz


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 21, 2007)

please PM me link too!


----------



## m2pt5 (Apr 21, 2007)

FINALLY!

I've been waiting all week for this!


----------



## lagman (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(monkeyeed @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> soo how do u download O_O lol plz send a link



I knew this was going to happen


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 21, 2007)

Haha, the banhammer is going to be worn down to a nub.  2 pages and.... how many requests?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 21, 2007)

please PM me link too!


----------



## misticknight (Apr 21, 2007)

HELL YES! THANK GOD!


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 21, 2007)

Please PM me anyone for this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's finally here.


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 21, 2007)

Please PM me anyone for this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's finally here.


----------



## WhateverDude (Apr 21, 2007)

Jumping on the bandwagon!

A PM would be very appreciated.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

*YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK EACH OTHER TO SUPPLY YOU WITH ROM LINKS VIA PM. POSTS LIKE THIS WILL BE REMOVED AND YOUR WARNING INCREASED.

REPEAT VIOLATIONS WILL RESULT IN A BAN.*


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 21, 2007)

w00t! There goes my life for a few weeks...


----------



## Mienaikage (Apr 21, 2007)

Just FYI, you missed someone requesting on the 1st page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Never mind they edited their post, everything is ok now


----------



## AionSkull (Apr 21, 2007)

arrg... i cant find it anywhere!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
GUYS IN THE OTHER THREAD
I LOVE U ALL
THANKS FOR THE LAST TWO WEEKS

NOW, I WONT SEE U GUYS AGAIN FOR A WEEK
LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay! Now we play the waiting game. Damn, I wish I hadn't fallen into the hype...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hahaha, I couldnt log onto GBA temp for a few mins there, it kept coming up with a weird error... I imidediatly knew that Pokemon must have been released!


----------



## PineappleH (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> *YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK EACH OTHER TO SUPPLY YOU WITH ROM LINKS VIA PM. POSTS LIKE THIS WILL BE REMOVED AND YOUR WARNING INCREASED.
> 
> REPEAT VIOLATIONS WILL RESULT IN A BAN.*



Wow! So big and so red!


----------



## PineappleH (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> *YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK EACH OTHER TO SUPPLY YOU WITH ROM LINKS VIA PM. POSTS LIKE THIS WILL BE REMOVED AND YOUR WARNING INCREASED.
> 
> REPEAT VIOLATIONS WILL RESULT IN A BAN.*



Wow, so big and so red!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(PineappleH @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Wow, so big and so red!


That's what SHE said.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

gbatemp.........


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 21, 2007)

lol @ all the rom requests


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> lol @ all the rom requests


BAN THEM ALL!!! They should know better.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 21, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## stupidkrazykarl (Apr 21, 2007)

jesus christ I've never seen more SQL errors in my life.


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 21, 2007)

lol @ all the rom requests


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 21, 2007)

Dialga's design > Palkia's


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

this place is going kaboom!!!

btw look at the nfo for pearl, it says they have been playing the game for a while, but didnt want to release it early to protect their source...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 21, 2007)

rofl server overload

i will be playing in about 40mins


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PineappleH @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so big and so red!
> ...


Slick......

I waited months for this. I can wait for longer when it appears in the usual place. And oh yes, I do report PMs... don't even try


----------



## lastdual (Apr 21, 2007)

hehe... It's both amusing and sad that the big bold print is needed. GBAtemp sure has grown


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 21, 2007)

newsgroups rock!


----------



## Mienaikage (Apr 21, 2007)

Good news guys, Japanese save files work! (All names of caught pokemon are still Japanese, but I'm sure you can fix that)


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 21, 2007)

Damnit, I downloaded 2 zip files and thought they were fake because they were only 64 MB ><

Well on M3 SD Perfect 4x DMA and Force R/W is working.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

Works fine on m3 lite


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Apr 21 2007 said:


>


I think the whole internet ground to a screeching halt.


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 21, 2007)

Mines messed up my card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 caused it to be unreadable now once I've formatted it I can't successfully transfer any files accross


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 21, 2007)

Well it's finally out. Now hopefully the board will survive, someone start the Ouendan 2 countdown. 

Downloading both now...VIVA LA NEWSGROUPS! and ha ha to anyone to scared to use them


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Got it, works perfectly on Supercard Lite w/ 'enable patch cartridge' checked.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh my, works great with G6 Lite. WHICH POKEMON DO I CHOOSE OH GOD.


----------



## archagon (Apr 21, 2007)

THE POKEMANS ARE HERE!
(Seriously, why has everyone switched to the more conservative "Pokemon" all of a sudden?)


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 21, 2007)

Ahh. Usenet never fails me.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

IRC = locked down.

Get farked you stupid nerds!!!!!

Got my fix elsewhere.


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 21, 2007)

BEST DAY EVER ahahah. Today we had the funnest bike sesh and now pokemans!!!

better work on my ewin 2


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(archagon @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> THE POKEMANS ARE HERE!
> (Seriously, why has everyone switched to the more conservative "Pokemon" all of a sudden?)


POKEYMAN? POKEYMAN WITH THE HEY AND THE HA AND THE WA WA WA.


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, I finished downloading it! Now to understand the story...


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 21, 2007)

Finally no more stupid pokemon thread. Everyone enjoy the game and remember to still come visit gbatemp


----------



## TheWintergreen (Apr 21, 2007)

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone tried using their Japanese save on this?
Haven't bothered to look at other posts, sorry if it's been asked.

Q~


----------



## H8TR (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Finally no more stupid pokemon thread. Everyone enjoy the game and remember to still come visit gbatemp


I'll try to as often as I can but I think I'll be busy


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Too bad...Â Jap save files don't work...



someone posted they do. So they where talking sh**


----------



## Mienaikage (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr said:


> Anyone tried using their Japanese save on this?
> Haven't bothered to look at other posts, sorry if it's been asked.
> 
> Q~



Page 4


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 21, 2007)

So many rom requests on two pages... unbelievable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pokemon is always a myth. From a game designer point of view they did not really make it well in terms of what a good game needs to have but it is one of the most successful franchises in the game world. Guess certain things sell even if the stench is coming out of the **** already


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

happily playing it now.
i'm glad i witnessed all this..
how gbatemp got bent-over and boinked by pokemon lol


----------



## Kaphis (Apr 21, 2007)

works on R4, does it slow down for anyone?


----------



## shtonkalot (Apr 21, 2007)

Plays fine on EZflash 4. Gonna play now.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

ZOMG FINALLY IT CAME OUTTT!!! =DDD this calls for a celebration for all those hunched over their monitor refreshing gbatemp 99999 times a day =P


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm getting an "Open File Error" on the SupercardSD program? Is my file corrupt or does it not work on the SupercardSD?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I'm getting an "Open File Error" on the SupercardSD program? Is my file corrupt or does it not work on the SupercardSD?









  Thats not looking good for me


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 21, 2007)

YESSS, finally found a place to get it


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 21, 2007)

Works great on N-Card (Like all other games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## beedog19 (Apr 21, 2007)

Got 'em! But can't get them to update on rominator. Haven't tried them on G6Lite but if anyone is curious I can try them out.


----------



## celentt (Apr 21, 2007)

hopefully nothign was removed from the english version


----------



## cenotaph (Apr 21, 2007)

Been getting ROM requests per private messages, and from what I can tell there isn't a way to limit who's able to send you PMs (note to board admins: here's a feature request for you). Bleh.


----------



## Kensh (Apr 21, 2007)

Well since ive never downloaded a rom before i have no idea where to get it, so looks like im SoL for a while


----------



## shtonkalot (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I'm getting an "Open File Error" on the SupercardSD program? Is my file corrupt or does it not work on the SupercardSD?


No idea if this will help but someone wrote in the compatability bit on the front page for pearl "Enable 'patch cartridge settings' default settings for SD version"
I'm not a supercard user but I hope that helps.


----------



## JesterDev (Apr 21, 2007)

Well thanks to everyone else's excitement I suppose I give this game a go. What's the difference between this one and Pearl? - Downloading now.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Kensh @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Well since ive never downloaded a rom before i have no idea where to get it, so looks like im SoL for a while



search on google rom sites are easy to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont ask me for it. i will ignore you( i dont want banned from the best site on the internet)


----------



## Kensh (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(JesterDev @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Well thanks to everyone else's excitement I suppose I give this game a go. What's the difference between this one and Pearl? - Downloading now.



Not much just a few version exclusives found here http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/exclusives.shtml

If you have never played a pokemon game before this wont mean much to u


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 21, 2007)

I wish I could have seen the madness. I saw when the initial thread popped up before GBAtemp posted it and no one believed the guy (only 9 posts and locked) and when I hit refresh the site was down. I wish they would have left up the pages where people were asking like crazy just so I could have a good laugh...56k sucks! ( I live where DSL isn't available and it sucks...I miss having it, I was hooked while I was in my apartment while I was in college...on 51% downloading and i've been downloading it before they even posted about it here...thank goodness I got the new Naruto...that and the fact that I haven't beaten a pokemon since pokemon red... I came close with emerald though...X-rom plus m3 for the win (gba to ds linking)


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucky for me, my user name makes people avoid PMing me.. for better, or for worse.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â I wish I could have seen the madness.




MADNESS?!

This is GBATEMP!!!!!!!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Lucky for me, my user name makes people avoid PMing me.. for better, or for worse.








 hopefully none of us gets pms. i like helping people out but not when you can get banned.


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting an "Open File Error" on the SupercardSD program? Is my file corrupt or does it not work on the SupercardSD?No idea if this will help but someone wrote in the compatability bit on the front page for pearl "Enable 'patch cartridge settings' default settings for SD version"
> > I'm not a supercard user but I hope that helps.



The patching software already uses "Enable 'patch cartridge settings" by default. Thanks for the help though shtonkalot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe my download is corrupt... Unless it doesn't work  :'(


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 21, 2007)

For those of you that seem to be getting a lot of PM messages, remember that you can change your settings to ignore specific users.  That might not stop the first PM, but it could help with stoping others.


----------



## lagman (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky for me, my user name makes people avoid PMing me.. for better, or for worse.
> ...


Too late.
I can´t help now kids.


----------



## superkeith (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Qpido (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay! Works great for me.
R4, no problems here. I chose the chick, cuz' I CAN NOT stand that homo.
Chimchar = Win.

Q~

(BTW, Thanks to the guy who gave me the page 4 referral.)


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 21, 2007)

Starts fine on EWIN 2 with all of he options checked. I havent played it past the title screen yet so idk if everything else works ok.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(superkeith @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Thank you


----------



## bobrules (Apr 21, 2007)

OMFG this is great news. Seeing this makes me happy.


----------



## superkeith (Apr 21, 2007)

Qpido, dont thank me thank


----------



## O.G (Apr 21, 2007)

The game works on supercard lite rumble with these settings.

Enable Reset
Enable trim
Enable Patch Cartridge acess
compatibility high

I am about 2 hours in the game and it stays true to its roots.


----------



## SeZMehK (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone know how to get this to work properly on the emulator? or even at full speed lol


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't believe superkeith's post is still there, what are you doing mods!

Lol gorne as I post.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

GAH! zomg oki i guess one downside to not being allowed to post sites falls into my problem...

I got a supercard ds one and i downloaded both diamond and pearl from my locak rom sites =P problem is, NONE OF THEM WORK o.o i get dual white screens. My supercard isnt broken because it still runs my other games just fine.

sooo... anybody got a supercard ds one with pokemon working? or did i jsut get a shitty download?


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## rampage333 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rofl, lmfao, pokemon cards Hhahahhaa


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

im getting the same supercard problem.  I think it has to do with the savefile but i dont know how ot change the save file setting


----------



## 2wirends (Apr 21, 2007)

amazing. this made my day.. (even though i cant play pkmn atm haha)


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> im getting the same supercard problem.Â I think it has to do with the savefile but i dont know how ot change the save file setting



hmm i tried going to Option -> File Info
then i tried changing it to 512k like it says on the release info on the first page... but it still doesnt work >_< GAHH


----------



## stupidkrazykarl (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> GAH! zomg oki i guess one downside to not being allowed to post sites falls into my problem...
> 
> I got a supercard ds one and i downloaded both diamond and pearl from my locak rom sites =P problem is, NONE OF THEM WORK o.o i get dual white screens. My supercard isnt broken because it still runs my other games just fine.
> 
> sooo... anybody got a supercard ds one with pokemon working? or did i jsut get a shitty download?



I could see this going both ways. Check around on the interweb and try redownloading the file--as it was my understanding that some of the original dumps didn't work due to copy protection.

I'm playing with a Legacy 1015 diamond that works fine on my R4, and your error does sound like a sloppy dump.


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 21, 2007)

haha I was so sad that thecharacter walks so slowly. I was greatly relieved when I realized that your mom gives you running shoes


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stupidkrazykarl @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GAH! zomg oki i guess one downside to not being allowed to post sites falls into my problem...
> ...



hmms yeah im begining to think so too... blah only 1 out of my 3 "usual sites" have it right now... time to go find some new sources for roms


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

Got a new rom, game still giving me an "Open File Error" in supercardSD 2.58 patching software! :'( :'(


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 21, 2007)

In the future, maybe it would be a good idea to suspend new registrations for 24 hours or so when there is a major release like that.  It might cut down on some the superkeith type crap.


----------



## amptor (Apr 21, 2007)

welp thought I'd see a lot of rom begging here but nope.. so everything seems to have settled down a bit with pokemon, saw the channel grow to 520+ users then dwindle back down to how big it was yesterday..I'm sure people who think it won't be dumped til release day or shipping day will still come in as well as those using their saturday to check on it.  hope all u guys have fun with the games and I'm sure some of u are going to buy it to support the developer so that's all good.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice to see your change in attitude amptor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not all Pokemon fans are six year olds, ya know...though there are a few that are a pain.


----------



## rampage333 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol? 74 users viewing the topics around here O_O"


----------



## stupidkrazykarl (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hmms yeah im begining to think so too... blah only 1 out of my 3 "usual sites" have it right now... time to go find some new sources for romsÂ



I'd help you out but my hands are of course...tied.


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

Krazykarl do you have a supercard ds one?  and does it work?


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stupidkrazykarl @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh dont worry about it =P i wouldnt wanna risk getting you banned anyways. I found a new source, downloading now, hopefully it shall work... for all those supercard ds one users, do you think its because the supercard team doesnt have a save size programmed for it yet?


----------



## stupidkrazykarl (Apr 21, 2007)

no but it's running fine on my R4.

and I haven't seen a big difference between roms that work on the R4 and SC1. then again my interest is mostly homebrew not piracy.


----------



## styrofoam (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone running this on g6 lite?


----------



## ForbiddenX (Apr 21, 2007)

downloading right now, can't wait to play it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

And no one better ask him where.


----------



## rampage333 (Apr 21, 2007)

just Dl/ed finished, well, playing right now haha,


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(rampage333 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> just Dl/ed finished, well, playing right now haha,



what kind of flashcart are you using rampage?


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

trying to look everywhere on people who own a sc1 and had issues with pokemon but this is the only site with people that can help that i know of


----------



## rampage333 (Apr 21, 2007)

R4


----------



## O.G (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't the save 2megabit flash? Maybe you should try patching the game to see if it works.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 21, 2007)

Umm... works on super card with the first two checkboxes ticked, and enable cartrige access on high


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

how do u patch it for that


----------



## O.G (Apr 21, 2007)

The supermode software works for that.

http://romnet.co.uk/supercard/sc1/sc1_super_2.58.zip

Here is a link hosted by our local poster Sam.


----------



## rampage333 (Apr 21, 2007)

lol, while i was battling starly with my turtwig, both pokemon keep missing the tackle, like for 3 rows straight haha


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got given an already converted rom and it works on my SupercardSD, I've no idea why my software won't convert them...


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

I got it working.  Change the save file to 2mb


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 21, 2007)

WDRA?!

OK, if any body understands what WDRA means... the internet has been seized entirely by a group of no-gooders! Buy the game for goodness sake. It's good for you health if you get a job, and it's good for Nintendo to stay alive for my children. Have a great day!


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I got it working.Â Change the save file to 2mb



wait.. so all you did was change the save file to 2mb and it works? nice , oki im off to try it for myself.


----------



## Prince Medion (Apr 21, 2007)

Works on G6 lite with DoFAT Force R/W Trim, soft reset on the loader 4.7


----------



## makwillownu (Apr 21, 2007)

yay, great game...pokemon rocks...i dont care what anybody says...


----------



## celentt (Apr 21, 2007)

i wonder how long before I get bored of it


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm glad the m3 isn't having any problems. It's odd playing the game while watching the anime for the first time. I actually picked the same poke as dawn in the game about 3 minutes before she did in the show...

am I the only one who think the screen says damn when her name pops up


----------



## Konamix02 (Apr 21, 2007)

BYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I gotta finish Ruby first though.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I got it working.  Change the save file to 2mb
> ...



kidna odd quoting myself... but i wanted to give everybody an update, i tried patching doesnt work, changing file save size doesnt work either... i now have no idea why it wont work unless my microsd is too slow and my supercardDS one is acting bitchy because of that T_T  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways i started a new thread because i think ive spammed this topic enough with my problems and frustration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Link Here] Any Help Is Appreciated


----------



## Opium (Apr 21, 2007)

^If the save type isn't set to 2M Flash it wont work. You said you changed the save type but make sure it's 2M Flash. I should work then. Be sure to add it to the save list the SC DS One uses.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone tried this with the Wii?


----------



## Deekman (Apr 21, 2007)

Can I use an Action Replay DS to transfer the save file for this from an M3 (after converting the filetype) to a real cart when I get it?

I want to start playing it tonight but I will be picking up the real thing on sunday but I'm unsure if I can copy my save over.

Can someone let me know either reply or PM me the answer.

Thanks


----------



## kutux (Apr 21, 2007)

finally this game comes out


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 21, 2007)

omg, I love legacy.

*plays pokemon like a crazy kid*


----------



## Chanser (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder when the Euro release arrive?


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, guys!

How can I have more than 1 differents saves for those games? I've saved playing Diamond but Pearl is recognizing the save. I've tried to put the roms in different folders but it did not changed anything...

I'm using SCCF.

Thx!


----------



## ll00 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey i just download the rom but it is only 26 MB which means it was trim right?  Would wifi still work with it?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 21, 2007)

If it is unrarred and it's only 26 MB, then something is ripped. The roms I've downloaded have all been around 26 MB rarred, and ~64 MB when unrarred.


Stop voting it down assfaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game seems alot slower than the other pokemons...


----------



## Kressi (Apr 21, 2007)

wow^^
i played the japanese game complete
now i can start with english and in 2 or 3 months i can play it in german


----------



## Deanwick (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> This game seems alot slower than the other pokemons...



Yea, it does. Even after getting the running shoes the game feels awfully sluggish. But oh, I`m not a poké-freak anyhow so who am I to critizise?


----------



## agrikki (Apr 21, 2007)

Even if i'm not a pokefreak i'm still going to download this if it only was to make the little guy next door freaking jealous.


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> This game seems alot slower than the other pokemons...




It has a "run bottom" and maybe a bike by the middle.


----------



## superrob (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ll00 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Hey i just download the rom but it is only 26 MB which means it was trim right?Â Would wifi still work with it?


Hmm the (J) version is at 115 MB!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 21, 2007)

Jesus loves teh POKEMANS!


----------



## Wuggl3z (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guy 1: "Our 300 parodies will block out the sun!"

Guy 2: Then we shall LOL in the shade


----------



## ASK (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuggl3z @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



Haaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## mikekearn (Apr 21, 2007)

Just nabbed Diamond a few hours ago. Oh man this is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a few problems getting it to run at first, but once I had it going, it's been smooth sailing since.


----------



## THeLL (Apr 21, 2007)

That damn Legacy, they already had this rom for a few days!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2007)

Dont like the style of this game, like the sound but it just looks a bit rough to me.

So its basically the same game...again. Still its enjoyable and touchcreen helps the battles go smoothly and it will be a while before I finish it. I guess Game Freak meant for this to be the same game but after playing it for ten years it is a bit of a letdown that it is the same GB game.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 21, 2007)

Im very, very, very dirty right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the hell is wrong with the stupid save file? I play the game for 4 hours!!!! Turn it off, turn it back on and it says my save file is corrupt?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try my jap save file, and it works! I play that for awhile, saved it, turn it off, turn it back on and it didnt even recognise that I saved it 
Im stuck at the exact same point where I was when I saved it with my jap rom....

Can anyone help me out of this pickle? As if its not bad enough I wasted half my day WHEN IT DIDNT SAVE!!!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

what are u using?
i'm using r4 and have clocked 3 hours in.. saving just fine all along the way.


----------



## clem_osx (Apr 21, 2007)

Greaaaaaaaaaat, it's out! =D


----------



## flai (Apr 21, 2007)

Pearl or Diamond? I don't have room for both. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Animotion (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> If it is unrarred and it's only 26 MB, then something is ripped. The roms I've downloaded have all been around 26 MB rarred, and ~64 MB when unrarred.
> 
> 
> Stop voting it down assfaces
> ...



Yeah I noticed that to. Like an input buffer or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn need some sleep. The girl look more butch than the guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also i find that switching the text speed to fast in the options menu, and it flows much better imo. less mash button wait mash button.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 21, 2007)

works fine on my SCSD
saves too


----------



## Intruder (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Pearl or Diamond? I don't have room for both. Is one better than the other?


Check serebii.net


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ll00 @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey i just download the rom but it is only 26 MB which means it was trim right?Â Would wifi still work with it?
> ...


No, it isn't, it was overdumped. It's actually only ~62 MB.


----------



## Kressi (Apr 21, 2007)

yes pikachu it is
wow^^
the game is great...
but why must i load my ds right now'?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 21, 2007)

fuck pokemon, ff:xii


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> works fine on my SCSD
> saves too


Are you serious? I turn mine on and it says the save has been erased due to dammage or corruption! 
It says that with both diamond and pearl....
Did you do anything extra?

Im using SCSD too...


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 21, 2007)

WIEJJJJJJJ!! its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to bad i was out last night, now i am still wasted


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got up late and found this waiting, wonderful, makes me thankful I am too broke to go out this weekend


----------



## The__B (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn that's a lot of reply's.

Weird thing is nobody would ever tell their friends they play pokemon but when the rom came out it was like the whole world orgasmed at once


----------



## D-Trogh (Apr 21, 2007)

Well.. My friends know I still play Pokémon.. I just love it..
And I hack the ROMs.. so, that's even more fun !
It's great to hear they are dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because Monday me and my brother will get our R4DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So.. 2 days and then POKéMON !


----------



## dice (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(animalsex @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 2nd


U FAIL.


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 21, 2007)

Finally the site will go back to normal :]


----------



## tgc_9013 (Apr 21, 2007)

The game crashes randomly on my SC SD


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Regiiko @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Finally the site will go back to normal :]




the same thing i was thinking


----------



## shadowkilla (Apr 21, 2007)

omg... finally out!!! (I can now delete my japanese version XD)


----------



## saiyan23 (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone have a clue about how to change the saver size on the Supercard CF. I searched around and all I see are instructions on how to do it with the Supercard DS One, which I don't have. Thanks.


----------



## neochaos (Apr 21, 2007)

Doesn't save either with my SC MicroSD - what's the deal?


----------



## blackjack (Apr 21, 2007)

Why should I consider this pokemon version? Whats different from the gba original?


----------



## slyboots (Apr 21, 2007)

Saving *Does* work with the Supercard SD/CF (Slot 2)

Download the latest version of the Supercard patcher (2.5.8) and use the following options

Fast Game play / Trim Rom / enable Patch cartridge access : HIGH


----------



## tgc_9013 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(slyboots @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Saving *Does* work with the Supercard SD/CF (Slot 2)
> 
> Download the latest version of the Supercard patcher (2.5.8) and use the following options
> 
> Fast Game play / Trim Rom / enable Patch cartridge access : HIGH


I have patched it with those settings and that version of the patcher, but it still freezes sometimes.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

so... does anybody got it working on a Supercard DS One [slot1] ?


----------



## spas (Apr 21, 2007)

I am having some m3 perfect (slot 2) problems.

EDIT: used safe mode to get it working (useful for all other m3 slot2 users)


----------



## Whooper (Apr 21, 2007)

I tried the game on my g6 lite, and I was playing... w/e and then i saved, and turned it off. Next time I turned it on it said save file is corrupted or something like that. So then I started a new game, saved at the beginning, turned off my ds, turned it on and the save file wasnt there anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can someone help me please?


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 21, 2007)

About time and glad to hear R4 isn't having any problems with this.


----------



## adzix (Apr 21, 2007)

god fucking damnit
after 2 hrs playtime
restarted
save file deleted
playing on SC CF
anyone got the same prob and a solution? thx


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 21, 2007)

/me loves Legacy


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

r4 = win.
best decision made ever.

and to imagine in the beginning i want supercard SD One


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

sidenote: POkemon + Supercard DS ONE WORKS! =D

make sure you do the following:
1) change the save size to 2M [ by going to options -> file info -> then press CHANGE until it becomes 2M ]
2) in the OTHER menu at the top of the touch screen uncheck the ENABLE PATCH option (turn it off)

and VIOLA! it should work!


----------



## adzix (Apr 21, 2007)

yea works now, i hadnt had the latest software 
thx


----------



## ll00 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ll00 @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...



yea but mine is around 26... will that affect wifi? i haven't try it yet.


----------



## ujoewong (Apr 21, 2007)

do any1 here experience any freezes during the game? im using r4 + kington SD-CO1G 1gb micro sd.. sometimes will freezes... hmm.. any chance for bad dump? im just assumming.. hmm.. when i encounted onix.. when he bind me.. it appeared msg like ´{{}}{{}}{}{}}´ den it freezes.. hmm.. maybe its just a random bug.. anyway the game plays jus fine.. but the random bug tat occur in oreburgh mine reali bug me.. hmm.. any1 here encounted tis?


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 21, 2007)

Fuck why did I took Chimchar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't beat the first Gym champion


----------



## Boogiepop98 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Fuck why did I took Chimchar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try leving him up till Lv. 14 he´ll evolve and learn figthing type moves and youll make easy work of the gym´s pokemon


----------



## bikingcam (Apr 21, 2007)

yeee chimchar is where its at, even though mine is evolved now. this game is sick!

I just got the first badge


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 21, 2007)

ez flash 4 lite (original) with all the new patched and client and kernal and romlist..... plus pokemon diamond equals goodness.....    IT WORKS!!!


----------



## neochaos (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone with SC Lite got this running and saving correctly? If so, tell me why saving doesn't work with my SC Lite :/


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2007)

Mi Empoleon rox!!!!111!!1

Seriously, played this game for abotu half an hour thought "meh cant be arsed" then went back on due to not having anything to entertain me till those Dalek sods come on, 5 hours later I return to reality...damn you Nintendo.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## furyoo (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(neochaos @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Anyone with SC Lite got this running and saving correctly? If so, tell me why saving doesn't work with my SC Lite :/


I used Restart + Trim + FGP + DMA + Patch High Compatibility


----------



## mountainsnake (Apr 21, 2007)

i have piplup, now its a prinplup, and i would be willing to help, but the problem is that my router does not function with the wifi connection....damn i need to get a stick to be able to play online finally, i think now for pokemon it would be a good move....


----------



## neochaos (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(furyoo @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(neochaos @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with SC Lite got this running and saving correctly? If so, tell me why saving doesn't work with my SC Lite :/
> ...



I've set it exactly like you said and yet, when I save and start up the game again, there's no save...


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mountainsnake @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> i have piplup, now its a prinplup, and i would be willing to help, but the problem is that my router does not function with the wifi connection....damn i need to get a stick to be able to play online finally, i think now for pokemon it would be a good move....


Looks like I'm not the only one having a router my DS despises for the sake of existence


----------



## M3LV1N (Apr 21, 2007)

Supercard Rumble Micro SD isn't saving properly. Does anybody have any solutions?


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 21, 2007)

got both D and P in 3min45sec. i probably won't even play them though.


----------



## Animotion (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(neochaos @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(furyoo @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(neochaos @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> ...



Hmm are you using the latest patching software and dat file? Not sure on what to suggest I using above setting minus restart. No problems so far.


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 22, 2007)

OMFG I'm going bat-**** insane right now!
I registered just to ask for help!

I have a SuperCard SD and this only works patched with an IPS! But even then, when I choose "Wi-Fi" or "Continue" the screen goes freaking black!
SuperCard isn't illegal, so I ask you for a link to the latest dat file, please!


----------



## Intruder (Apr 22, 2007)

It's just me or this game is TOO easy?
My opponent (trainer,not just a wild pokemon) has type advantage but keeps using leer,growl and other stuff while he can wipe me out with one or two moves.


----------



## xMatsuoShun (Apr 22, 2007)

wo have a nintendo DS emulator that works xD and not going slow and that can play POKEMON


----------



## superrob (Apr 22, 2007)

The save type is Type 3 or 2MB Flash.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 22, 2007)

i have an ez flash 4 lite (original)

i had a (J) diamond sav, from october in my ez, but didnt play pokemon diamond, after the game decided to crash after a new kernal update. 

i then added the new (U) rom into the ezf4l, and that (J) save woks with my USA rom.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its brilliant. i can take off where i last saved.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













just posted to let people know. 

(and the language is all english, and when i had caught my pokes in the (J) version i had renamed them to english and the custom names are also there.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> It's just me or this game is TOO easy?
> My opponent (trainer,not just a wild pokemon) has type advantage but keeps using leer,growl and other stuff while he can wipe me out with one or two moves.


Typical Pokemon AI


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Stew Powder @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> OMFG I'm going bat-**** insane right now!
> I registered just to ask for help!
> 
> I have a SuperCard SD and this only works patched with an IPS! But even then, when I choose "Wi-Fi" or "Continue" the screen goes freaking black!
> SuperCard isn't illegal, so I ask you for a link to the latest dat file, please!



It works perfect on my Supercard SD. What patcher do you have?


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 2.58, firmware 1.7 and just download ndsrominfo from the official site.
Still doesn't work. The screen simply goes back. Before, it didn't work completely. It would infinitely load. I then applied the patch that is flying around the net and it worked, but it doesn't load now!

EDIT: I am testing the SC by pushing L+R during startup. Everything is ok, except can't find SD/MMC test file.


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there a person in this game who changes Nicknames? Like in Red from that guy in Lavender Town?


----------



## El_Taco (Apr 22, 2007)

The games freezes when you use the exploration kit, does somone knows what it's for??


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 22, 2007)

My guess is it is for exploring the undergrounds.

Well, I guess I'll wait for some days. It happened the exact same thing with Emerald, it wansn't playable until some days passed. If in the meanwhile someone finds a solution, PLEASE DO add my MSN or post it here. I ALWAY check.


----------



## El_Taco (Apr 22, 2007)

But or else for me the game works very well no bug nor problem at all just the exploration kit.


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaah!
I can't freaking wait!
Oh damn, the ToS break my thought of asking you for your patched ROM! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

*repeatedly hits forehead with keyboard while attempting to bite off hiw own neck and running around table with a broken wheelchair*


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> But or else for me the game works very well no bug nor problem at all just the exploration kit.


the exploration kit works for me, you just go underground and dig treasures
i found this plate.. which i guess arceus can use


----------



## Intruder (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(El_Taco @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But or else for me the game works very well no bug nor problem at all just the exploration kit.
> ...


What plate? What do you mean? Can you explain?
Thanks!


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey linkmaster03, did you need to patch the ROM or anything?
I had the need to patch it with lgc-pkmd.ips and encrypte it with eNDryptS Advanced.

If it wasn't patched, it wouldn't work. SuperCard would infinitely load it.
I tried using a save of another game and the loading froze...
Damn this...



QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(El_Taco @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> ...



Plates are special type itens that when given to hold to Arceus, the legendary Pokemon, make him have the type implied by the plate. In short words, they make Arceus any type while holding them.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice! I knew the existence of these items but I didn;t know they were called plates ( or couldn't remember it! ) 

P.S. 100th post! Finally...shoutbox for me!!!!


----------



## Westside (Apr 22, 2007)

C0uld 1 haVe a LiNk 2 teh R0M PLEEEEEEEEEEZZZZ!!!???  I


----------



## cenotaph (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably old by now, but...




Oh noes! Time for me to hit their weak points for massive damage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: also, when they ask you about certain subjects and you get to pick some words that suit your thoughts you can find 'ROFL' in the 'FEELINGS'-category.


----------



## dg10050 (Apr 23, 2007)

Holy crap. That's gold! XD


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 23, 2007)

Game Freak sure got their dictionary up to date, i got called a n00b in the first town with a gym i came to


----------



## TOM LINCOLN (Apr 23, 2007)

hi everyone, I have the R4 and playin this game just fine, however, when i try to enter the GTS (Global Trade Station) my game freezes? Anyone else having this problem? If so anyone have a solution?


----------



## manomanx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can anyone load up a save with the three starter Pokemon and a male character? I've seen a few with female characters in em.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(TOM LINCOLN @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> hi everyone, I have the R4 and playin this game just fine, however, when i try to enter the GTS (Global Trade Station) my game freezes? Anyone else having this problem? If so anyone have a solution?


on a r4ds and mine works perfectly.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 23, 2007)

is it possible to beat the 5th gym and at lvl30 in 6 hours?


----------



## laurenz (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> is it possible to beat the 5th gym and at lvl30 in 6 hours?


I doubt it...
i've been playing for 11 hours now and i just finished the 3th gym at lvl 34!


----------



## kinya (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it possible to beat the 5th gym and at lvl30 in 6 hours?
> ...


i beaten the elite 4 in 10 hrs


----------



## SkH (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(laurenz @ Apr 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 23 2007 said:
> ...


No way!! Must've *cheated*... go *thru* walls & *created* some *LV100* *Beats*...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it possible to beat the 5th gym and at lvl30 in 6 hours?
> ...


thanks for that

i need to prove a bsing friend wrong


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 23, 2007)

I formatted my SD and now my game works almost perfectly on my SC, it randomly freezes when beating a Pokemon or entering the Pokemon status checking menu.

Fuck this, I'm getting Pearl. I just hope it works ;_;


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone been able to load Fire Red into memory with the M3 Lite?


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 23, 2007)

hi can anyone help me beacause i have the emulator No$gba and my pokemon diamond does not work it wont start so mayby it has to do something with the emulation setup or something but please help me ;P


----------



## Stew Powder (Apr 23, 2007)

For fuck's sake, Pearl randomly stops too! This makes the game impossible to play, I'm European and I'll have to wait another shit-fucking-load of months to get this game!

Damn you SuperCard! FUCKING DAMN FUCKING YOU! Can anybody tell me a  Rom playing combo or single that I can buy and that fully plays Pokemon Pearl/Diamond with no random fucking crashes or any problem for the matter? And, if possible, that uses an SD card. But go ahead.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 23, 2007)

Woah, calm down man.Its just a game no need for all the  profanity.


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 23, 2007)

hi can anyone help me beacause i have the emulator No$gba and my pokemon diamond does not work it wont start so mayby it has to do something with the emulation setup or something but please help me ;P


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 23, 2007)

@Stew: It works perfectly fine here with Supercard SD, maybe you have a slow SD-Card?


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I know this game originates from Japan, but having moves of "water sport" and "mud sport" is a bit much!


----------



## myclock (Apr 24, 2007)

guys guys, no need to compete with each other in finishing the game first, as long as you can beat someone in a battle, thats what counts


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 24, 2007)

hi can anyone help me beacause i have the emulator No$gba and my pokemon diamond does not work it wont start so mayby it has to do something with the emulation setup or something but please help me ;P


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Stew Powder @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> I formatted my SD and now my game works almost perfectly on my SC, it randomly freezes when beating a Pokemon or entering the Pokemon status checking menu.
> 
> Fuck this, I'm getting Pearl. I just hope it works ;_;
> 
> ...


Define savetype for NDS (2mbit?)


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 24, 2007)

where can i find the save type ?


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dannyfriskes @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> where can i find the save type ?


I do not have the emulator right now.
Check out the option settings. There's a drop down menu on DS Save.


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 24, 2007)

when i click on options i go to emulation setup and then ?


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 24, 2007)

There is something there about DS save with a drop down menu, select the highest value, then Reset the ROM.


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 24, 2007)

can u tell me how u have your emulation setup of No$gba version 2.4
because i do not understand what u are say


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dannyfriskes @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> can u tell me how u have your emulation setup of No$gba version 2.4
> because i do not understand what u are say



Options > Emulation setup > NDS Cartridge backup media = FLASH 256KBytes
File > Reset Cartridge


----------



## moloko23 (Apr 24, 2007)

Is it possible to trade the pokemon I trained in the Japanese version of this game to the US version? I have some lv. 80 pkm and would really like to transfer them...


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dannyfriskes @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can u tell me how u have your emulation setup of No$gba version 2.4
> ...


it did what u said but is stays with sreen is it possible i have a wrong rom


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, seems that there is a topic here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=48768
They already got it working so just browse the replies


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 25, 2007)

my pokemon game works now but it has a black screen after it says game freak presents can anyone tell me why


----------



## dannyfriskes (Apr 25, 2007)

hello can anyone help me my pokemon game on the emulator is very very very slow does anyone know what to do


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been experiencing occasional crashes on my R4 ... it's most annoying when I haven't saved in a while.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

the game works fine on the r4ds i think this is a isolated case 

maybe try another rom ? 

is your r4ds seated properly in your nintendo ds ?


----------



## Mienaikage (Apr 25, 2007)

On M3 Simply the game freezes when you try to go online in either the GTS building or Battle Tower, friend codes through the pokemon centre seem to work fine though.


----------



## laramy (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Mienaikage @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> On M3 Simply the game freezes when you try to go online in either the GTS building or Battle Tower, friend codes through the pokemon centre seem to work fine though.


Hmm, not for me, mate. The only time the game freezes on my M3 Simply is when I close my DSLite to stand-by mode for about half an hour or longer. Not always, but sometimes.


----------



## dapoopta (Apr 26, 2007)

Do not trim this rom.  I trimmed mine, and caught the cat pokemon thing about 20minutes in.  tried to name it, and FREEZE!  damn it.  This is after... get this... I played the night before for 2 hours, got to level about 11 on 2 pokemons, and closed the DS.  the power save close.  I saved the game, in game, and just put the thing to sleep.  So I went to sleep.  I use a G6 Lite.  So the next day I get up AND MY DS IS DEAD!  no batteries.  I honestly dont play it often, I use my psp.  I can put that to sleep for days, no problems.  Well.  I put the power cable in and boot the game.  It didnt save my point in the game.  Then... after getting into it again... LOCK UP!  hahaha.  I put pearl on there now.  Don't want diamond anymore :-(


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 26, 2007)

Put about 20 hours into this one so far.  No freezes or glitches on my M3 simply with newest firmware at all.  I'm also using a kingston 1GB Japan card so I don't know if that matters like it does with Castlevania POR (I even got a few freezes on that one with my card).

Maybe you guys who are having problems have a bad dump of the game.


----------



## ZxlceSinxZ (May 7, 2008)

um so if i cant download it what is it for?


----------

